# المواصفات الفنية للمواد الاولية



## chemicaleng (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
موضوع للطرح :
لاحظت ان الكثير من الاخوة الزملاء ينقصهم بعض المعلومات عن الخامات والمواد الاولية المستخدمة فى الصناعات الكيمائية .
مع العلم ان الكثير من الخامات والمواد الاولية قد تستخدم فى اكثر من مجال وقد تنتج بأكثر من مواصفة وكل نوع موجه لهدف معين .
وان احساسنا بالخامات هو الخطوة الاولى نحو النجاح وان عمل ال (Chemical Formulator) هو ان يتفاعل مع هذة المواد ويتابع الحديث منها اولا بأول ويدرس مدى امكانية استخدامة واضعا فى الحسبان امور كثيرة ( الكلفة - الجودة - المخاطر البيئية - الية عمل المادة - ....... والكثير ) .
لذلك اتمنى لو اننا بدئنا بعمل قاعدة بيانات للمواد الخام والمواد الاولية والوسيطة المتاحة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع وكما اقول دائما ( ان تعلمنى الصيد خير من ان تعطينى سمكة ) الموضوع للاخ المشرف / مهندس المحبة وانا جاهز لاى مساعدة لانى امتلك بالفعل قاعدة بيانات كبيرة قمت بتجميعها عبر السنين 
واللة الموفق


----------



## العجمىى (22 مارس 2010)

موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abue tycer (23 مارس 2010)

ممكن يتنفذ وتعم الفائدة .............. مشكور على الفكرة


----------



## chemicaleng (23 مارس 2010)

*المواصفات الفنية للتكسابون ن 70*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
مرفق ملف المواصفات الفنية للتكسابون ن 70 
كبداية لتجميع المواصفات الفنية للخامات 
واللة الموفق


----------



## العجمىى (1 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> مرفق ملف المواصفات الفنية للتكسابون ن 70
> كبداية لتجميع المواصفات الفنية للخامات
> واللة الموفق


 جزاك الله خير وارجوا التكملة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفكرة الرائعة


----------



## chemicaleng (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخوة الكرام مرفق ملف المواصفات الفنية لمادة ( Laropal ) وهو رزين من الالدهيد او الكيتون ( حسب نوعة ) ويستخدم كمادة لاضافة مواصفات محددة للدهانات مثل اللمعة وتحسين اللزوجة وخواص الانسياب كما انة يحسن من قساوة الفلم ويساعد على منع الاصفرار وكل المعلومات موجودة فى الملف .
علما انة موجود بعدة انواع للدهانات المائية او الدهانات الزيتية 
واللة الموفق


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (6 أبريل 2010)

اللف شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رناحميد (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم : فيما يخص الحصول على أي مواصفة عراقية سواء كانت للمادة الأولية الداخلة في اي صناعة كيمياوية او للمنتوج فأنها متوفرة في الجهاز المركزي للتقييس والسيطرة النوعية / قسم المواصفات الفنية 
والله ولي التوفيق 
(( موضوع مهم )) تحياتي


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك اخ chemicalengعلى هلموضوع الحلو


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (10 أبريل 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (10 أبريل 2010)

موفقين باذن الله


----------



## chemicaleng (11 أبريل 2010)

*التيلوز*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخوة الزملاء 
مرفق ملف بة طريقة تسمية منتجات التيلوز ومواصفات الانواع المختلفة ومدى ملائمتها لغرض معين فى كلا من صناعتى الدهانات والبناء 
علما ان تيلوز هو اسم تجارى قديم انتقل من شركة هوكست الى كلارينت والان تملكة شركة شينتسو اليابانية وهو اكتر انواع السيليلوزات المعدلة شهرة فى العالم وان كان يوجد بدائل بمسميات اخرى لشركات اخرى 

وارجوا مراجعة نظام التسمية الخاص بالتيلوز لان معرفتة تسهل الاختيار 
اللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (12 أبريل 2010)

*مواصفات التيلوز رقم Tylose® MB 60000 P2 الخاص بمزيل الدهان*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخوة الكرام هذا المنتج من التيلوز (Tylose® MB 60000 P2) ممكن ان يوضح مدى الاختلاف الذى من الممكن تواجدة بين منتج واخر تحت نفس الاسم لذلك من الخطأ ان نقول تيلوز ونسكت ؟؟؟ بل يجب ذكر رقمة كاملا 
وهذا النوع معدل للذوبان فى خليط الميثيلين كلورايد واى مذيب عضوى قطبى اخر ويستخدم فى صناعة مزيل الدهان .
مع ملاحظة ان لزوجة المحلول تختلف بأختلاف نوع المذيبات ونسبها

اللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ايها الرائع


----------



## العجمىى (12 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخوة الكرام هذا المنتج من التيلوز (tylose® mb 60000 p2) ممكن ان يوضح مدى الاختلاف الذى من الممكن تواجدة بين منتج واخر تحت نفس الاسم لذلك من الخطأ ان نقول تيلوز ونسكت ؟؟؟ بل يجب ذكر رقمة كاملا
> وهذا النوع معدل للذوبان فى خليط الميثيلين كلورايد واى مذيب عضوى قطبى اخر ويستخدم فى صناعة مزيل الدهان .
> مع ملاحظة ان لزوجة المحلول تختلف بأختلاف نوع المذيبات ونسبها
> ...


 بارك الله فيك


----------



## chemicaleng (26 مايو 2010)

*الاميلجين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
يجب ملاحظة ان المواد الكيماوية قد تستخدم فى اكثر من صناعة وقد يكون سبب اضافتها مختلفا ومهمة الباحث الذى يقوم بعمل التركيبة لا تتوقف على اتمام صيغة التركيبة ولكن يجب ان يبحث فى مدى تأثيرها على المستويان القريب والبعيد على المنتج نفسة وعلى المستخدم وعلى البيئة التى سيتم تصريفها فيها وهناك من القوانين ما يحكم هذة الامور ( هكذا تجرى الامور فى العالم الغربى ) وعذرا للاطالة ولكن بالنسبة للمواد التى طلبت بعض المعلومات عنها فهذة نبذم مختصرة عنهم واحد تلو الاخر 

- الاميلجين : هو فى الاصل اسم تجارى لشركة هنكل ( Emulgin™) وتنتجة عدة شركات وتركيبة الكيميائى هو : cetyl stearyl alcohol with (N) mole ethylene oxide ويتميز بوجود N مول من الايثيلين اوكسيد وحسب ال CTFA يوضع تحت الاسم Ceteareth-N والرقم (N) يعنى عدد مولات اكسيد الايثيلين وينتج الاملجين بعدة درجات وللتوضيح مرفق ملفين لمنتجين هما : 
- EUMULGIN® B 3 والذى يصنف على انة Ceteareth-30 
- EUMULGIN® B 2 والذى يصنف على انة Ceteareth-12
علما بوجود عدد اخر من المنتج بمواصفات مختلفة وموجهه لاستخدامات معينة او من الدرجة الدوائية مثلا او الصناعية 
وهى موادة نشطة سطحيا غير ايونية تعمل بجذب كلا من الماء او الزيت فى نفس الوقت وتستخدم كمادة مساعدة للاستحلاب وكرافع للزوجة فى الصابون ومستحضرات التجميل وخصوصا فى الديودوران والشامبو والبلسم ومرطب الجلد ومناديل الاطفال المعطرة ومنظفات وغسول المكياج 
والنسبة تختلف من منتج لاخر حسب كمية الماء وكمية الزيت الموجودة 
واكرر على ضرورة الفهم الكامل لكل مكون على حدة وعلى تأثيرات المكونات الى بعضهم البعض عند تواجدهم فى تركيبة واحدة على المدى الطويل 
الله الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (26 مايو 2010)

*المونوبروبيلين كليكول*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 

- المونوبروبيلين كليكول : وهو ما يعرف اختصارا بال MPG ولة التركيب الكيميائى C3H8O2 او HO-CH2-CHOH-CH3 ويعرف بالاسماء التاليةPropylene glycol و1,2-propanediol propane-1,2-diol و α-propylene glyco وذلك لتفرقتة عن نظيرة الكيميائى المعروف بأسم ال β-propylene glycol. او ما يعرف بال propane-1,3-diol او HO-(CH2)3-OH ولاحظ الفرق فى موقع مجموعتا الهيدروكسيل فى المركبان والفارق فى ان النوع الاول بة عدم تماثل مما يعطية خصائص اذابة اقوى 
لاحظ الفرق عن الداى بروبيلين كليكول والبولى بروبيلين كليكول لان لة عدة درجات من البلمرة 

وهو سائل لزج شفاف لا رائحة لة تقريبا وان كان لة طعم حلو المذاق وقابل للخلط بالماء والكثير من المذيبات العضوية وهو كحول ثنائى يحتوى على مجموعتين من الهيدروكسيل ويستخدم فى لوشن الجسم والشامبو وغسول الجسم والبلسم ورغوة الحمام ومعجون الحلاقة وغيرها كمادة مرطبة ومذيبة لباقى المكونات 
ومرفق ثلاث ملفات :
- مواصفات البروبيلين كليكول للاستخدام الصناعى 
- مواصفات البروبلين كليكول للاستخدام فى مستحضرات العناية الشخصية والتجميل 
- استخداماتة وخواصة الترطيبية ( قدرتة على امتصاص الماء من الهواء ) 
ومن غير المسموح بة فى اوروبا استخدام النوع الصناعى فى مستحضرات التجميل والعناية الشخصية 

الله الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (27 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية استاذي الكريم


----------



## chemicaleng (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخوة الكرام 
شركه vinavil من اعرق الشركات فى انتاج بوليمرات البولى فينيل اسيتات ولها مصنع فى مصر( لا ينتج البوليمرات المجففه ) وهى من المنتجين القلائل لبوليمرات البولى فينيل اسيتات الهوموبوليمر او الكوبوليمر على شكل بودره قابله للزوبان فى الماء وتستخدم عاده فى المنتجات التى ستسوق على هيئه بودره معبأه فى اكياس ( المواد اللاصقم ومواد العزل والمعاجين ) وتنتج على شكل بودرة اما لزياده فتره تداولها او لوجود احد المكونات الذى له عمر تشغيل قصير ( مثل الاسمنت ) او لخفض كلفه النقل ( اختصار وزن الماء ) او لاسباب اخرى 
ومرفق3 ملفات لثلاث منتجات من هذا النوع اتمنى ان تفيد فى التعرف الى خصائصها واستخداماتها.
الله الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخوة الكرام 
مرفق ملفان استكمالا للمشاركه السابقه 
الله الموفق


----------



## السعيد رضا (19 يوليو 2010)

*أكرمك الله*

أ فادك الله أخى chemicaleng وبالفعل يجب معرفة الخامات والمواد الاولية جيدا قبل التعامل معها بالنسبة للتيلوز فهل (Tylose® MB 60000 P2) هذا المنتج من التيلوز موجود فى السوق العربية ومصر تحديدا


----------



## أبو 14 (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله بركاته
أخي chemicaleng زادك الله علما و حلما


----------



## chemicaleng (19 يوليو 2010)

السعيد رضا قال:


> أ فادك الله أخى chemicaleng وبالفعل يجب معرفة الخامات والمواد الاولية جيدا قبل التعامل معها بالنسبة للتيلوز فهل (tylose® mb 60000 p2) هذا المنتج من التيلوز موجود فى السوق العربية ومصر تحديدا



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 

هذا النوع موجود فى السوق العلربى ويستخدم فى تركيب مزيل الدهان فى عده دول عربيه وفى مصر اعتقد انك ستجده عند كبار باعه الكيماويات ( مثل شركه طيبه ) واعتقد ان اخينا عبد القادر من الممكن ان يفيدك فى ذلك ( عند عودته فى خلال الايام القادمه انشاء الله ) .
وللعلم لا يوجد بديل له من باقى انواع التيلوز وهذا مبين فى الملف المرفق عن منتجات التيلوز فى نفس الموضوع ويمكنك مراجعته.
الله الموفق


----------



## agabeain (19 يوليو 2010)

باااااااااارك اللة فيك أستاااذنااا ويعطيك االصحة واالعاافية


----------



## chemicaleng (19 يوليو 2010)

أبو 14 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله بركاته
> أخي chemicaleng زادك الله علما و حلما



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
شكرا لتمنياتك الطيبه ودعائك اللهم اجعله دعاء لى ولك ولكافه المسلمين اجمعين انشاء الله.
واسمح لى ان اذكر نفسى واذكرطك والاخوه الكرام بأن :
- (مَن ظن أن للعلم غاية فقد بخسه حظه، ووضعه في غير منزلته التي وضعه الله فيها حيث يقول وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلاً.. لا يزال الرجل عالماً ما طلب العلم، فإن ظن أنه قد علم فقد جهل.. أعلم الناس مَن جمع علوم الناس إلى علمه)
- في الحديث الشريف: (أبى الله أن يجري الأمور إلى على أسبابها)وعليه يكون معنى قوله تعالى: (وقل ربي زدني علماً) طه/ 114، أطلب العلم طول العمر، لأن العالم حقاً وصدقاً هو الذي يزداد علماً على كر الأيام بالمتابعة والمراجعة، ومَن تراءى له أنه قد أتم، وبلغ من العلم الغاية والنهاية هرب منه إلى غير رجعة. 
- إن الارتياب في العلم ارتياب في العقل، وهذا هو الخبل المحض وعين الجهالة والضلالة، قال سبحانه: (والذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه أولئك هداهم الله وأولئك هم أولوا الألباب) الزمر/ 19، وقال الرسول الأعظم (ص): (الحكمة ضالة المؤمن، أينما وجدها فهو أحق بها.. أعلم الناس مَن جمع علوم الناس إلى علمه).
- فمن الضروري لكل عالم أو متعلم منا أن يلم بجملة من الاتجاهات والثقافة السائدة وبخاصة الغربية، فإنها تزيده، ولا شك تفهماً لواقعه المعاصر، وتمسح من ذهنه العديد من الأخطاء. لأن الاطلاع على علوم الآخرين يساهم في نمو العقل وتطوره، ومَن أنكر أية فكرة من غير بحث وتمحيص لا لشيء إلا أنها مستوردة فقد خالف الكتاب والسنة من حيث لا يشعر.
- وأخيراً صدق مَن قال: كلما تقدم العلم زادنا فهماً لمعاني كلمات الله تعالى.

الله الموفق 
ملاحظه : الكلمات اعلاة منقوله من موقع البلاغ 
http://www.balagh.com/index.htm


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (19 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية استازنا chemicaleng يا كبير انت


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (19 يوليو 2010)

ربى يعطيك العافية اخى الكريم chemicaleng ويبارك لك فى صحتك ومالك وكل شيئ لك فى الدنيا لانك السبب فى سعادتى (الحمدلله) بعد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى بسبب مساعدتك لى فى الكثير والكثير .........الخ
ربنا يباركلك


----------



## السعيد رضا (21 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chemistry-man (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## chemicaleng (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوه الكرام 
مرفق ملف به المواصفات الفنيه لل ( COMPERLAN® KD ) وهو من انتاج شركه ( Cognis group ) وتركيبه الكيميائى هو ( Coconut Fatty Acid Diethanolamide ) ويوجد منه عده انواع تختلف فى محتوى ال ( Amide ******* ) 
الله الموفق


----------



## chem-man (3 أغسطس 2010)

أنا عضو جديد في المنتدى الرائع و الجميل 
مواضيع مميزة 

وخبرات متبادلة 
الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## chemicaleng (3 أغسطس 2010)

chem-man قال:


> أنا عضو جديد في المنتدى الرائع و الجميل
> مواضيع مميزة
> 
> وخبرات متبادلة
> الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
اهلا بك وسط اخوانك وانشاء الله تستفيد وتفيد هنا 
الله الموفق


----------



## احمد هلطم (16 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخى الكريم المهندس الكميائى chemicaleng 

لك اخى كل ودى واحترامى على هذا الموضوع الجميل بحق وصدق 

تعجز كلماتى ان توفيك حقك على هذا المجهود الرائع 

اسال الله ان يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك 

أتمنى لك مزيد من التوفيق والعطاء


----------



## mhmad1981 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كتير


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لاأجد الكلامات المعبرة عن شكري والله الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مرفق ملفين خاصين بالمنتج dow corning 734 flowable sealant 
من انتاج شركة dow corning وهو سيليكون خاص للعزل


----------



## chemicaleng (20 نوفمبر 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> السلام عليكم أخى الكريم المهندس الكميائى chemicaleng
> 
> لك اخى كل ودى واحترامى على هذا الموضوع الجميل بحق وصدق
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
شكرا اخي الكريم احمد علي مرورك العطر 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> مرفق ملفين خاصين بالمنتج dow corning 734 flowable sealant
> من انتاج شركة dow corning وهو سيليكون خاص للعزل


جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وعودا حميدا باذن الله


----------



## مازن81 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير جزاء على هذه الفكرة والنية الحميدة


----------



## hamid-aljanabi (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وننتظر المزيد لخدمة المجتمع


----------



## Active Care one (25 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم أخ ( chemicaleng) يرجى توضيح المواد الازمة لخلط( 2 طن )لمادة العزل ( سائل رغوية ) التي تخلط مع الأسمنت و تشكل مسامات في خلطة السقف, شكرا​


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

